# Legal stuff in scotland



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just wondering about some legal stuff..... we are scotland and so is our surrogate (family member)

we have been advised that we all need wills just incase something happens to one of us and we can't sign for the parental order.
Someone said you could write this yourself, has anyone done this? Is it easy enough? 

Life insurance for surrogate, should it be purchased before ivf starts,  should it be for a year, any recommendations?

Court costs....I believe in Scotland there is no cafcas to be in touch with, its just as simple as surrogate and my hubby registering birth within 21 days then after 6 weeks apply for a parental order at local court. Also been told the court can charge £1500+??

any advice would be much appreciated, even though we are using a family memeber with IVf costs etc its expensive business so trying to do our best to keep costs of of a minimum.

x


----------



## Thistlekilt (Mar 17, 2013)

Orgs such as COTs and SUK recommend expenses for a surrogate to be £12-£15k, the courts don't tend to bat an eyelid at surrogate expenses up to £15k as these are seen as reasonable amounts for expenses. 

Again it is recommended that life insurance for 2 years should be taken out for your surrogate covering £200k, this should be taken out before treatment starts as IVF procedures can go wrong.  Legal and general do a good cover, you don't have to stipulate it is for surrogacy however do make sure it includes pregnancy.

You can write your own will, you can get kits from WH Smith and online or you can go to a solicitor.

Surrogacy is an expensive venture, even with using a family member, always budget for extras as things can always crop up esp if your surrogate has to go on bed rest and looses wages/requires childcare.


----------

